# Jackson now 2 and 1/2 years old



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello
I was not planning on posting any pictures of him here but when I was fiddleing around with my new camera he did a natural stack and was proud of it. So I decided to try and get a few pictures. Here he is and please critique 

Here he is with his natural stack but if I moved over to get a close up picture he would get all goofy 









Here is his head 








and










and
to show his light eyes










now me stacking him


















he is looking at an airplane









now running









Thanks


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

comments?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What a pretty boy. I love the second and third photos. His face is so expressive.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so hadnsome!!

Gotta love those sables.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

handsome boy! but i'm partial to sables so he wins anyway lol


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

paulag1955 said:


> What a pretty boy. I love the second and third photos. His face is so expressive.


 
I agree. Those are my favorites too. He is stunning!:wub:


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks awesome! Very nice build.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Beautiful dog Puppers! I love the darker sables, very intimidating looking.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Hhah thank you 
He is a big goof


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't comment on his structure as i'm far from an expert but he has a nice coat it appears and expressive eyes. He looks very happy and healthy.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

He is looking GREAT!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is GORGEOUS and I of course am rather partial to those black sables myself) Love the head shots!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

any crritiques


----------



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonderful facial expression!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

He is very handsome. It just seems so weird to see pics posted with a nice green lawn in the background and not snow all over the place LOL>


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

I think he's a very good looking dog.


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

Haha yes green lawns here are a common sight xD
The worst "storm" we have had was a week of turrential rain haha


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> He is very handsome. It just seems so weird to see pics posted with a nice green lawn in the background and not snow all over the place LOL>


 
Ha Ha I was thinking the samething & looking out the window at 12" of snow!

I cannot provide a expert response on structure, etc. But he's gorgeous, love his coat & his expression. He has very kind eyes


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I sometimes wish we would get a little snow
But we don't haha
Thank you


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

You can have my snow, lol...

Anyway I think he's a gorgeous dog, very handsome!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

haha thanks


----------

